# Distolic dysfunction of the left ventricle



## fritzta (Nov 3, 2012)

"Diastolic dysfunction of the left ventricle" or the similar, "left ventricular diastolic dysfunction" is one that always stumps me. 429.9 seem like the obvious choice, but I don't feel like its capturing the scenario.  Sometime I think 428.1 should be used as it describes "left ventricular failure" But then i think that if dysfunction is considered failure, perhaps I should be using 428.30 to satisfy the diastolic component.  Are there any heart failure and echo pros out there. I don't get a whole lot of clarification from my training dept on this, other than I am able to use multiple codes from the heart failure category. BUT WHICH ONES!!!  Sure would be helpful if this phrasing-which so many docs use- had a code of its own.


----------



## Om (Nov 9, 2012)

The only code we can use is 429.9 for diastolic dysfunction of the left ventricle. We can not code 428.XX series code until there is documentation of heart failure.


----------

